# Gecko ID



## kankryb (Mar 8, 2017)

I found these in my mate's garden in Melbourne, can any of you id it for me?


----------



## kankryb (Mar 8, 2017)

In order,Adult eggs baby


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks like a marbled gecko Christinus Marmoratus.


----------



## sibyl1078 (Sep 13, 2017)

I think it's a marbled gecko too.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 27, 2018)

pinefamily is on the money, as is sibyl1078. !00% correct ID.


----------



## bluedragon (Feb 3, 2018)

marble gecko


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Only Marbled geckos are found in Melbourne. The nearest look-alike is the Eastern Tree Dtella _Gehyra versicolour_. It varies slightly but significantly in the patterning of the dorsal surface and the tail. The expanded pads on the ends of the digits are slightly heart-shaped in Christinus and round to ovoid in Gehyra. The tail in Gehyra tends to be flatter versus rounder in Christinus, but this is not consistent as it is influenced by fat storage.


----------

